

Minneapolis HN Meetup Details - dottertrotter
http://litlift.com/minneapolis-hacker-news-meetup

======
dottertrotter
Based upon the response to my post on here this morning, we are going to have
the first Minneapolis HN Meetup next Wednesday, July 14 at 6pm at the 5 8
Club. A map is included in the post if you need it.

